# Aspie Quiz



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*My results for the Aspie Quiz...*

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 120 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 78 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)










If you are curious to find out what your results are, here it is:

http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 73 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 112 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










That sort of surprises me, tbh.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 152 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 70 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## awayfromhome (Jun 9, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 50 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 157 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










Pretty fun test, never done one like it before. Thought it was interesting how extreme my results were, especially the massive gap between communication skills and social/relationships. That really sums up my experience of being on top of what goes on socially but being fairly paralyzed by anxiety.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 128 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 68 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score:* 93 of 200
*Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score:* 114 of 200
_You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits_


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 97 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits.


----------



## Valiant Scout (Apr 22, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 62 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 164 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

An interesting test, I've never done a test/quiz like this. The results don't surprise me too much. I figured it'd rate my communication skills lower though, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 55 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 163 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I answered ? / don't know on a bunch of questions because I wasn't sure how to answer:

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 95 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 106 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits










(what do the results mean though?)

edit: nevermind it's explained in the pdf

Oh I also answered one of those questions wrong because I misread I've just realised... I went back so it's actually 96/200



> Neurodiverse relationships
> 
> This group contains neurodiverse relationship and attachment traits. The main trait is a strong attachment formed over a longer period of time that often can last for life even in the absence of further contact. Related to the attachment is being protective, learning routines, walking behind and examining hair. Some people form multiple attachments (polyamory) while others form imaginary attachments in the absence of a suitable partner. Contact phase traits includes unusual sexual preferences and being more sexually attracted to strangers. *Odd hair probably plays a role in recognition in the contact phase.*


Eh? Anyway apparently my score for that is 6/10 I think it should be higher because when they said imaginary relationships I interpreted that a certain way (like a child with an imaginary friend,) but I do daydream about fake people based on real people before I go to sleep, and create stories and **** in my head a lot. I don't like walking behind people but I do have a thing about hair.

Highest score was this one:



> Neurodiverse talent
> 
> This group contains intellectually related neurodiverse traits. Typical traits are related to strong interests that can become obsessive (e.g. having strong interests; hyper focusing; collecting
> information; good long term memory related to interests; figuring out how things work; making connections between things). Other traits are related to information processing (e.g. noticing details; finding patterns; unusual imagination; unique ideas). Some people have special talents (e.g. numbers; language; computers; music).
> ...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It was several years ago, but these were my results:










I remember I didn't understand what the quiz meant by "hunting" (they didn't really define it), so I couldn't accurately answer those questions. I looked it up afterward and I think I realized those behaviors applied to me too.

ETA, hm, "hunting" has been replaced by "relationship" in the versions people are posting here, plus some other changes. Might need to retake this sometime, but I worry my answers might be contaminated by now. :/


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 50 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 152 of 200










Noo.. It's not a perfect circle!


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 91 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 122 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

*Not a good test*

30 and 89 are the same questions.
47 and 1 are basically the same questions too. 
There are probably more repeat questions than those.

Some of the rather weird questions include: - Do you have odd hair (for example multiple whorls, standing up when short or other peculiarities) :sus
- Do you examine the hair of people you like a lot? :um

Then there was the 'do you like to walk behind/follow people you are attached to' question. Seriously? :sus

-Do you realize *hours later* that somebody that you have a* romantic* interest for actually showed interest for you, and then feel bad about the missed opportunity to connect? <- Romantic interest?

Anyway, since I worked my way through all those questions (procrastinating a trip to the grocery store!) here's the result:
Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 104 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 85 of 200


----------



## TheWarrior (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey people. Long time I don't see you, I missed you guys and girls.

So, somedays ago I did this test that tells you if you may have asperger or not, which is like a mild form of autism for those who don't know, I suggest you reading more about it, it's very interesting. It's the most precise test about it you can find online.
I got a positive result which wasn't really surprising, because I made the test after reading a LOT about asperger and even interviewed some people who has it, and I'm at least 95% sure that I'm an aspie. But of course I may search for an official diagnosis in the future, but I don't think what other diagnosis I can have because I just relate so much with the criteria and the stories of people who have it, since childhood until adult life.

Anyway, I'd like to see how you would score on this test, so please make it and post your results. I'll be glad if you help me, it's kinda of a research about how common the asperger syndrome traits may overlap social anxiety disorder or not.

Here is the link to the test: http://rdos.net/eng/

My results:

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 143 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 65 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

Note: This post was the first in a thread that I merged with another.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

> Do you realize hours later that somebody that you have a romantic interest for actually showed interest for you, and then feel bad about the missed opportunity to connect?


There's no correct way to answer this when 1. you can't know what the other person was thinking, and/or 2. nobody has ever shown romantic interest in you. :| Had to answer "Never" even though it might skew my results.

And...



> Do you have odd hair (for example multiple whorls, standing up when short or other peculiarities)?


Wha...? :um

Anyway...

Oh, this is the one with the circular graph! I've been meaning to retake this thing since they've changed the way the graph is described. Well, here are my old AND my new results! (Had to screencap the new one since it won't let me save the image file. :roll )

Four years ago:









Today:









*Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 146 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 49 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

*Interesting how they compare!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> It was several years ago, but these were my results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retook it in another thread, here it is now. :smile2:









*Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 146 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 49 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@tehuti88

Let's be Aspie's together!!!! :lol :haha


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 80 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 132 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










- I feel like it underestimated my social weirdness, though I guess my social weirdness might be mostly due to social anxiety rather than autism issues.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 55 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 163 of 200
> You are very likely neurotypical


This guy's graph is a bit too symmetrical for my tastes, it implies deception.



Glycerin said:


> 30 and 89 are the same questions.
> 47 and 1 are basically the same questions too.
> There are probably more repeat questions than those.
> 
> ...


Your's looks like a fish pointing towards perception.



tehuti88 said:


> Retook it in another thread, here it is now. :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks like a person with a nose (albeit one with a square head). People with noses are bad omens.

Not sure why I felt the need to share this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@splendidbob

Mine looks like a wizard's hat.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@iAmCodeMonkey it does, or perhaps in a more sinister way, the guy on the right (childrens TV show when I was a kid).


----------



## yeongil (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmm...


> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: *165 of 200*
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: *43 of 200*
> You are *very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)*


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 65 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 148 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 136 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 77 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)










Been through all the official tests and stuff w/ a psychologist for my Aspergers diagnosis (only took 4 years to find someone to do this and not waste time referring over and over, smh), waiting on the official diagnosis


----------



## zanemwarwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 96 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 103 of 200

You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits...


I seem to be a hybrid of some sorts. Not sure if that's good or bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

unknovvn said:


> Been through all the official tests and stuff w/ a psychologist for my Aspergers diagnosis (only took 4 years to find someone to do this and not waste time referring over and over, smh), waiting on the official diagnosis


My mother was watching a move once where the main character had Asperger's Syndrome and she looked at me and was like "I am seeing a lot of those symptoms in you."

I was like "yeah, me too."


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 128 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 88 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)










If only I could know what that all means. Reading PDF file didn't help much.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 47 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 142 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 83 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 123 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

*








*
*Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 48 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 141 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

 So that means I'm not autistic?
*


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

That feel when MAX PERCEPTION

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 111 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 118 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical trait


----------



## Sam1990 (Jul 6, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 145 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 99 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if I'm on the spectrum.

_-takes test-_

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 123 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 105 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 110 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits



Glycerin said:


> Some of the rather weird questions include: - Do you have odd hair (for example multiple whorls, standing up when short or other peculiarities) :sus


Agreed... What?



splendidbob said:


> Your's looks like a fish pointing towards perception.


LOL. I was going to point this out too...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ai said:


> Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 110 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
> You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits
> 
> ...


There's some connection between hair whorls and brain development including in autism.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 111 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 90 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Dasheen (Nov 17, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 92 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 104 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cantreallythinkofanything (Jun 4, 2017)

*a*

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 168 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 35 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

not very surprised


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Aspie Quiz
Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 169 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 38 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 1/11


* *




Aspie Quiz
Neurodiverse talent
This group contains intellectually related neurodiverse traits. Typical traits are related to strong interests that can become obsessive (e.g. having strong interests; hyper focusing; collecting
information; good long term memory related to interests; figuring out how things work; making connections between things). Other traits are related to information processing (e.g. noticing
details; finding patterns; unusual imagination; unique ideas). Some people have special talents (e.g. numbers; language; computers; music).
Diagnostic relation
A high score is related to Asperger's Syndrom (AS) and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD).
Your group score: 8.4 of 10 (above average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
1 Do you tend to get so absorbed by your special interests that you forget or ignore everything else? 2 2.78 0.00
2 Do you have an avid perseverance in gathering and/or cataloguing information on a topic of interest? 2 2.46 0.00
3 Is it important for you to find a unique niche where you can acquire unique competence? 2 2.39 0.00
4 Do you notice patterns in things all the time? 1 1.24 0.00
5 Do you have one special talent which you have emphasised and worked on? 1 0.99 0.05
10 / 12 0 / 2
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 2/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurotypical talent
This group contains intellectually related neurotypical traits. These are often defined in terms of disabilities. Typical traits are related to verbal communication, learning by imitation, staying
focused even when doing boring things, trouble with finding places and a poor concept of time.
Diagnostic relation
A low score is related to Dyslexia and Dyscalculia, but also to other diagnoses like ADD/ADHD.
Your group score: 1.0 of 10 (below average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
6 Do you get confused by several verbal instructions at the same time? 2 2.76 0.00
7 Do you find it difficult to take messages on the telephone and pass them on correctly? 2 1.61 0.00
8 Do you find it very hard to learn things that you are not interested in? 2 2.53 0.00
9 Do you have difficulty describing & summarising things for example events, conversations or something you've read? 2 2.00 0.00
10 Do you have problems filling out forms? 2 1.47 0.00
11 Do you find it hard to recognise phone numbers when said in a different way? 1 0.91 0.71
12 Do you find it difficult to take notes in lectures? 2 1.79 0.00
13 Do you need to do things yourself in order to remember them? 2 2.76 0.00
14 Are you easily distracted? 2 2.14 0.00
15 If there is an interruption, can you quickly return to what you were doing before? 1 0.00 3.21
16 Do you need a lot of motivation to do things? 2 2.51 0.00
17 Do you have problems finding your way to new places? 1 0.99 0.51
18 Do you work slowly on jobs you dislike? ?
19 Do you have trouble reading clocks? 2 1.13 0.00
23 / 24 4 / 23
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 3/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurodiverse perception
This group contains neurodiverse perception traits. These traits can become a disability by causing sensory overload and even a complete shutdown. The need for routines and predictability
to a large extent seems to be caused by acute perception and the related risk of sensory overload. The core traits are hypersensitivity to touch, sound, smell, taste, strong light, humidity,
wind, heat and electromagnetic fields. Some people are less sensitive to pain.
Diagnostic relation
No direct, but autistic people often have differences in perception.
Your group score: 7.5 of 10 (above average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
Before doing something or going somewhere, do you need to have a picture in your mind of what's going to happen so as to be able to prepare
yourself mentally first?
20 2 2.67 0.00
21 Do you find it disturbing or upsetting when others show up either later or sooner than agreed? 2 2.37 0.00
22 Do you dislike when people walk behind you? 2 2.46 0.00
23 Do you have certain routines which you need to follow? 1 1.08 0.71
24 Do you tend to shut down or have a meltdown when stressed or overwhelmed? 2 2.76 0.00
25 Are you bothered by clothes tags or light touch? 2 2.11 0.00
26 Are you sensitive to changes in humidity and air pressure? 1 0.89 0.51
27 Are you sometimes afraid in safe situations? 2 2.00 0.00
28 Do you have extra sensitive hearing? 1 0.90 0.83
29 Are your eyes extra sensitive to strong light and glare? 2 2.16 0.00
30 Do you dislike it when people stamp their foot in the floor? 1 0.86 0.71
31 Do you instinctively become frightened by the sound of a motor-bike? 0 0.00 2.61
32 Do you need lists and schedules in order to get things done? 0 0.00 0.00
20 / 28 5 / 18
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 4/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurotypical perception
This group contains neurotypical perception traits. Typical traits are reading facial expressions, recognizing people and estimating age which involves the human face. Other traits are
judging distance, speed, acceleration, pressure and time.
Diagnostic relation
A low score is related to Dyspraxia.
Your group score: 3.7 of 10 (average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
33 Do you instinctively know when it is your turn to speak when talking on the phone? 0 0.00 0.00
34 Do you have problems with timing in conversations? 2 2.28 0.00
35 Do you have problems recognizing faces (prosopagnosia)? 0 0.00 2.26
36 Are you good at interpreting facial expressions? 1 0.00 3.54
37 Do you have a good sense of how much pressure to apply when doing things with your hands? 1 0.00 2.77
38 Do you find it hard to tell the age of people? 1 0.93 1.01
39 Do you have difficulties judging distances, height, depth or speed? 0 0.00 1.76
3 / 7 11 / 29
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 5/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurodiverse communication
This group contains neurodiverse communication traits. Key traits in this group are related to atypical nonverbal communication (e.g. odd facial expressions; being accused of staring; using
unusual sounds in conversations; blinking or rolling eyes; clenching fists; grinding teeth; thrusting tongue; blushing). Related traits are stims (e.g. wringing hands; rubbing hands; twirling
fingers; rocking; tapping eyes; pressing eyes; fiddling with things; pacing; flapping hands; peeling skin flakes).
Diagnostic relation
No direct, but a high score is related to stimming and unusual communication.
Your group score: 9.1 of 10 (above average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
40 Do you wring your hands, rub your hands together or twirl your fingers? 2 1.95 0.00
41 In conversations, do you use small sounds that others don't seem to use? 1 0.64 1.53
42 Do you rock back-&-forth or side-to-side (e.g. for comfort, to calm yourself, when excited or overstimulated)? 2 1.54 0.00
43 Do you tap your ears or press your eyes (e.g. when thinking, when stressed or distressed)? 2 1.56 0.00
44 Do you fiddle with things? 2 2.74 0.00
45 Do you mistake noises for voices? 2 1.52 0.00
46 Have you been accused of staring? 2 1.84 0.00
47 Do recently heard tunes or rhythms tend to stick and replay themselves repeatedly in your head? 2 1.89 0.00
48 Have your thoughts ever been so vivid that you were worried other people would hear them? 2 1.49 0.00
49 Do you have a fascination for slowly flowing water? 2 1.54 0.00
50 Do you enjoy spinning in circles? 0 0.00 1.76
51 Do you have an urge to jump over things? 2 1.31 0.00
52 Do you bite your lip, cheek or tongue (e.g. when thinking, when anxious or nervous)? 2 2.28 0.00
53 Do you pace (e.g. when thinking or anxious)? 2 2.05 0.00
54 Do you get a pleasurable tingling sensation in the head, scalp or back of the body in response to certain sounds? 2 1.54 0.00
55 Do you talk to yourself? 2 1.93 0.00
56 Do you feel an urge to peel flakes off yourself and / or others? 2 1.70 0.00
28 / 29 3 / 26
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 6/11


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

* *




Aspie Quiz
Neurotypical communication
This group contains neurotypical communication traits. The key trait is the ability to interpret and show typical nonverbal communication (e.g. facial expressions; body language; courtship;
prosody). The absence of these abilities lead to secondary problems (e.g. unaware of how to behave; unaware of boundaries; being misunderstood; missing hidden agendas; being unaware of
others intentions; misinterpreting figures of speech, idioms and allegories; literal interpretation; not knowing when to apologize; saying inappropriate things; seemingly poor empathy).
Diagnostic relation
A low score is related to Autism Spectrum Conditions (ASC).
Your group score: 1.4 of 10 (below average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
57 Do you tend to say things that are considered socially inappropriate when you are tired, frustrated or when you act naturally? 2 2.41 0.00
58 Do you tend to express your feelings in ways that may baffle others? 2 2.16 0.00
59 Do others often misunderstand you? 2 2.90 0.00
60 Is your sense of humor different from mainstream or considered odd? 2 2.53 0.00
61 As a teenager, were you usually unaware of social rules & boundaries unless they were clearly spelled out? 1 0.93 1.53
62 Do people sometimes think you are smiling at the wrong occasion? 2 1.70 0.00
63 Do you forget you are in a social situation when something gets your attention? 1 0.97 1.66
64 Is it hard for you to see why some things upset people so much? 2 2.18 0.00
65 Do you tend to interpret things literally? 1 1.10 0.78
66 In a conversation, do you tend to focus on your own thoughts rather than on what your listener might be thinking? 2 2.67 0.00
67 Have others told you that you have an odd posture or gait? 2 1.49 0.00
Do you realize hours later that somebody that you have a romantic interest for actually showed interest for you, and then feel bad about the missed
opportunity to connect?
68 2 1.84 0.00
69 Do you have a monotonous voice? 1 0.66 0.81
24 / 27 5 / 25
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 7/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurodiverse relationships
This group contains neurodiverse relationship and attachment traits. The main trait is a strong attachment formed over a longer period of time that often can last for life even in the absence of
further contact. Related to the attachment is being protective, learning routines, walking behind and examining hair. Some people form multiple attachments (polyamory) while others form
imaginary attachments in the absence of a suitable partner. Contact phase traits includes unusual sexual preferences and being more sexually attracted to strangers. Odd hair probably plays a
role in recognition in the contact phase.
Diagnostic relation
A high score is related to "attachment disorders" and paraphilias.
Your group score: 7.3 of 10 (above average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
70 Do you find it easier to understand and communicate with odd & unusual people than with ordinary people? 2 2.41 0.00
71 Have you experienced stronger than normal attachments to certain people? 2 2.30 0.00
72 Do you have an alternative view of what is attractive in the opposite sex? 2 1.66 0.00
73 Do you have an urge to learn the routines of people you know? 0 0.00 1.69
74 Do you like to follow (walk behind) people you are attached to? 2 1.54 0.00
75 Do you have an urge to observe the habits of humans and/or animals? 2 2.11 0.00
76 Have people you formed strong attachments to taken advantage of you? 2 1.98 0.00
77 Do you have unusual sexual preferences? 2 1.40 0.00
78 Do you like to protect people you are attached to even when they didn't ask for it? 2 0.87 0.00
79 Do you feel that you are a very special or unusual person? 1 1.15 0.00
80 Do you examine the hair of people you like a lot? 0 0.00 1.23
81 Do you have, or used to have, imaginary relationships? 2 1.54 0.00
82 Do you tend to look a lot at people you like and little or not at all at people you dislike? 2 2.18 0.00
83 Do you have odd hair (for example multiple whorls, standing up when short or other peculiarities)? 0 0.00 1.62
84 Do you prefer to construct your own set of spiritual beliefs rather than following existing religions / belief-systems? 1 0.56 0.00
85 Are you more sexually attracted to strangers than to people you know well? 2 0.80 0.00
86 Do you tend to develop romantic feelings for people that persistently shows interest for you? 0 0.00 0.00
21 / 27 5 / 11
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 8/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurotypical relationships
This group contains neurotypical relationship and attachment traits. Traits are related to the typical process of finding a partner, dating, courtship and sexual intimacy. The intimacy traits
defines the norm in society and aim at creating and maintaining attachments with sex. People that dislike this norm often identify as asexual.
Diagnostic relation
A low score is related to intimacy problems
Your group score: 2.1 of 10 (below average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
87 Do you enjoy traditional dating? ?
88 Do you find yourself at ease in romantic situations? 0 0.00 0.00
89 Are you asexual? 0 0.00 1.66
90 Do you like tongue-kissing? ?
91 Do you enjoy travel? 0 0.00 0.00
92 Do you take pride in your appearance? 0 0.00 0.00
0 / 1 2 / 17
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 9/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurodiverse social
This group contains neurodiverse social traits. The traits are about putting oneself in the centre, and living in small stationary groups. It also includes having trouble with authority, arguing
and revenge.
Diagnostic relation
None.
Your group score: 8.2 of 10 (above average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
93 Do you see your own activities as more important than other people's? 2 1.91 0.00
94 Would you quickly become impatient and irritated if you would not find a solution to a problem? 2 2.76 0.00
95 Do you usually find faults with opinions that you don't share? 2 1.86 0.00
96 Do you expect other people to know your thoughts, experiences and opinions without you having to tell them? 2 1.70 0.00
97 Do you feel as if you are being persecuted in some way? 1 0.80 1.06
98 Do you have difficulty accepting criticism, correction, and direction? 2 2.48 0.00
99 Will you abandon your friends if your activities or ideals clash? 1 0.87 0.58
100 Do you obstruct others' plans? 1 0.55 0.99
101 Do you feel irritated when one person disagrees with what everyone else in a group believes? 2 1.52 0.00
14 / 17 3 / 10
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 10/11

Aspie Quiz
Neurotypical social
This group contains neurotypical social traits. The traits are adaptations for socializing with strangers and superficial acquaintances, forming friendships and coalitions. Important traits are
sharing and talking about feelings with strangers and superficial acquaintances as a way to socialize and exchange information. Hugging, waving and shaking hands are traits used in the
interaction.
Diagnostic relation
None.
Your group score: 0.0 of 10 (below average).
Detailed information about overall Aspie and neurotypical scoring
No Question Choice Aspie NT
102 Do you prefer to keep to yourself? 2 2.57 0.00
103 Do you find it hard to be emotionally close to other people? 2 2.55 0.00
104 Do you have a tendency to become stuck when asked questions in social situation? 2 2.30 0.00
105 Has it been harder for you than for others to keep friends? 2 2.55 0.00
106 Are you good at team-work? 0 0.00 0.00
107 Do you prefer to only meet people you know, one-on-one, or in small, familiar groups? 2 2.57 0.00
108 Do you enjoy big events even if they are crowded? 0 0.00 0.00
109 In conversations, do you need extra time to carefully think out your reply, so that there may be a pause before you answer? 2 2.34 0.00
110 Do you stay away from situations where people might express affection for you? 2 1.79 0.00
111 Do you prefer to do things on your own even if you could use others' help or expertise? 2 2.41 0.00
112 Do you find it easy to describe your feelings? 0 0.00 0.00
113 Do you dislike it when people drop by to visit you uninvited? 2 2.53 0.00
114 Is it hard for you to approach somebody you are attracted to? 2 2.16 0.00
115 Do you find it natural to wave or say 'hi' when you meet people? 0 0.00 0.00
116 Are you shy? 2 2.11 0.00
117 Do you prefer to hug only a romantic partner? 2 1.61 0.00
28 / 28 0 / 37
Final version 4, 08-Aug-2017, Page 11/11


----------



## Jeezee079 (Aug 26, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 163 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 52 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

I was surprised by how much I could relate to the questions. I will definitely be doing more research.


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

I have no idea what this quiz is all about. I hate sciencey things where they talk in lawyer speak and not in layman's terms. Maybe someone can explain all this. I also took the quiz and had to don't know a lot of the answers , so I am not sure how that changes the results.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 79 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 97 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 133 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 61 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

Didn't like the looks of that chart, so I'll be omitting it. *shudder shudder*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 47 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 141 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Haven't taken it yet, but is there an official test for it?

I would love to know how it's diagnosed since I'm almost sure I have it.

Edit: Odd test with a few questions I struggled to find the relevance of.

Anyway, here are the results: Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 168 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 48 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

If I had to retake it, I would probably leave the questions I don't feel are relevant as a question mark.

2nd edit: Retook it leaving the weird questions as is 

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 149 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 79 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

Still, wouldn't say this test is the most accurate.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 67 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 134 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 150 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 70 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

It's what I've got before or similar. But it's difficult to answer the questions that don't relate to me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 102 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 102 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 106 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 103 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 28 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 168 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical













Silent Memory said:


>


Am I the only one who saw this and immediately thought it looks like a bird wearing a fez? :lol

Edit:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Red October said:


> Am I the only one who saw this and immediately thought it looks like a bird wearing a fez? :lol
> 
> Edit


It does look like it.  Usually when I do this test, it looks like a fish.


----------



## AlienFaery (Jul 31, 2018)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 107 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 112 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits









Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 118 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 84 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits

What does this mean??


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 77 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 121 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## arctium (Aug 11, 2018)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 63 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)









Well i knew i have aspergers, just wanted to see what scores i get.


----------



## prefermyownspace (Aug 15, 2018)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 161 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 49 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)

I need more posts to post a link to the chart it gave me


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 18 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 190 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical










seems i am the most "normal" so far. Do i win anything?  That was interesting to do, tho. Some very unusual sorts of questions about having a thing for hair etc..


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 138 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)











Nice...can't say I didn't expect this though


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 88 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 119 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

So.....ummm what does this mean?

One category score said if you scored low it meant Dyslexic. I'm not dyslexic but my reading comprehension is kind of slow and my attention is a bit weak. I was put in Special Ed {Learnjng Disability} so I'm not suprise that I scored a 3.

And they had a are you Asexual question. That one was for me.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 68 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)










In retrospect back to younger/school days it seems partially true, I still don't really understand certain social boundaries kind of... it's more I learned what is "wrong/right" and what not to do and to just stay silent now, but in my mind I still feel perplexed by a lot of things and get misunderstood when I do speak freely so I just shut up now. :blank


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

_Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 116 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 109 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits_

I'm not sure what this means? I took the quiz out of curiosity, I don't really think I have autism but I've always kind of wondered in the back of my mind if my heaping anxiety, certain behaviors, and social awkwardness could be because I'm somewhat autistic (and just wrongfully diagnosed). SO many symptoms of different disorders overlap that it's hard point in any direction from a quiz. I do wonder though because I don't relate to new/semi acquainted neurotypical people very much and it's so stress inducing! Then again, I don't relate to neurodivergent people either. FML :') </3


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for filling out this questionnaire.

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 141 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 69 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

149/200 likely aspie


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 99 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 95 of 200
You seem to have both neurodiverse and neurotypical traits


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Your neurodiverse (Aspie) score: 134 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 93 of 200
You are very likely neurodiverse (Aspie)


----------

